# 7 years old, suddenly agressive



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello everyone.
I'm a 28 years old woman from Portugal and I'm a proud (also brokenhearted…) owner of a 7 years old GSD (not neutered). 
Dollar is his name 
Although I never went to a school with him when he was a puppy/young male, I've made my efforts to train him the basic commands such as stay, come, bring the ball, sit, lay down, only starting to eat when I say so, etc. I consider myself as a gentle person, but I've never allowed him on the sofa/bed, I don't feed him with "human food" or any leftovers... What I'm trying to say is that I'm not an expert, but I've always know that he needed some boundaries and I tried to provide that.
This year, March, he suddenly attacked my sister. She was petting him, and with no warning he reached for her head. There was no blood or visible injuries, but it for sure was pretty scary. Then he started behaving aggressive towards me and random people. He growls when I try to pet him, and he especially growls when I reach the zone between his chest and head. He started to growl on other occasions, even if nobody was talking to him.
The first thing I was told was that my dog had a behavior problem, caused my lack of discipline. We went to a school. The problem appeared to be solved, but 4 months later he is starting to be aggressive again. I can't pet him. He sometimes wanders around the house giving me the creepiest look, like he is expecting me to hurt him or something (no, no, and no: I've never been aggressive to him.)
I’ve posted similar topics on Portuguese forums, but I’m so tired of people calling me names and telling me I’ve been a bad owner because the dog never went to proper training. I’m now writing here in hope that someone has different words to say. I can’t believe that my dog, that has been so good, so sweet and so friendly for 6 and half years, has now became this aggressive because he didn’t went to school. So for now I gave up on schools and trainers and I’ve taken him (for the second time this year, for the same reasons – when he attacked my sister I did check with the vet) to do more extensive, comprehensive exams. I've notice that he has an itching that doesn't seem to stop (It awakes me at night, just for you guys understand how hard, persistently he keeps fighting it). I also know that he doesn't have one of the testicles, the vet has been following him from the beginning. I mean, he does have it, but it never "came down" (I'm sorry if this isn't clear). He's now scheduled to do ultrasound, x-rays, and blood work tests nest Monday…

Any thoughts, any help?

I’d be grateful.


(PS: He is now muzzled all the time. I admit that I get too nervous when he growls, it’s really a difficult situation for me to deal with…)


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds medical........ Glad you are going to a vet for proper workup. Do that first, find out what if anything is going on with him medically. That is first step.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

MPBSilva said:


> ...
> ... He's now scheduled to do ultrasound, x-rays, and blood work tests nest Monday…
> 
> (PS: He is now muzzled all the time. I admit that I get too nervous when he growls, it’s really a difficult situation for me to deal with…)


WOW ... that's a frightening scenario. I can understand that given the current set of circumstances, that using a muzzle is a logical safeguard for you and your family. 

I was going to suggest the complete vet check but I see you're scheduled to have it done. I assume that one of the x-rays will be of his brain area and that his blood work will include a comprehensive thyroid test?

Please let us know if the vet finds anything unusual. 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

It sounds medical to me. There could be alot going on with him. The vet should be able to help educate you on some of the things that could cause sudden behavioral changes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It does sound medical. If you cannot find anything medical, it has nothing to do with training or lack of training. You have trained the dog -- not the sit and stay stuff, yeah you did that too, but living with the dog and exposing him to people and teaching him where to pee and what he can and can't do in the house -- that is all training. 

It sounds like your leadership is not bad. It sounds medical. When a dog you have had for 6 years suddenly has a serious change in behavior it is usually something going on inside. It could be pain. It could be a growing tumor in the brain. 

Sometimes nothing is found, and the dog still has something medical, but it just isn't discovered. Sometimes, we have to make a decision for the dog, that none of us what to think about. The dog is your dog, and please do not try to find him a new home. If the dog is simply unsafe to be around, and there is no medical reason for it, then it would be kinder to put the animal out of its pain, than to pass him around or chain him, or keep him muzzled indefinitely. 

I hope you can find something, that can be adressed/medicated.


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you all so much for the feedback. 

He will do an x-ray to his head, ultrasound to check the testicle situation and the complete bloodwork, yes.

I keep blaming myself for not doing it back in March and followed the people that kept saying he has behaving this way because of the lack of training. I just want the vet to find whatever it is, and for it to be treatable. I just want my boy back! I don't want to give him to another family, or to a shelter. He is my good, so much loved friend. My heart hurts


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Please be sure the complete bloodwork includes a thyroid panel (this is an "extra" test not usually included unless you ask). Itching + sudden aggression are possible clues that could point to the thyroid. Has his coat condition changed? That would be another clue. Here's an article about it:
Help for Canines With Hypothyroidism - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I remember hearing about vitamin B deficiencies causing issues too.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I concur medical.

Ultrasound? Just groin area? I would hope they would check the adrenal glands and thyroid for tumors. Not just focus on brain via x-ray.

Prior to change in behaviour, even if months prior, was there any vaccines, meds from vet, supplements added, flea meds (including heartworm and tick) either changed or added to existing protocol? Any anti-diarrhea stuff? Anything?

What about food? Have you changed or added anything?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't beat yourself up.

Get the vet's report and then see.

Sounds like you've done a good job training him yourself. Most companion dogs don't 'go to school, or even have a trainer.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

It sounds like you did a good job socializing him teaching him the important basics. If he has been a good tempered dog so far, I concur with the others below that it could be medical. Good for you that you will be taking him for tests. Let us know how they all turn out. I hope it's something that can be easily resolved.


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

GatorBytes said:


> I concur medical.
> 
> Ultrasound? Just groin area? I would hope they would check the adrenal glands and thyroid for tumors. Not just focus on brain via x-ray.
> 
> ...


I believe the vet wants to do the ultrasound to check the testicle situation, yes. She says that once it never came down, it could develop into a tumor and create metastasis. 
I should ask for an ultrasound to the adrenal glands, as well? Plus the complete bloodwork?

There were the annual vaccines, yes. He takes them every year. No supplements, but I remember he had a severe episode of diarrhea. But he sometimes has it and, as always, the vet told me to give him Imodium. 

As for the food, no, he's been eating the same as always. 
In fact, now that he's muzzled all the time and I have to feed him myself piece by piece, everytime I lay down my hand to reach him, he growls... Then he smels the food (I imagine him thinking, "Oh, it's food! Let's relax then"), and then he eats. He never did this. He have always eaten from my hand, not the actual meals but little treats. Now, everytime I have a treat or food on my hands, he gives me that creepy look, as if he was unsure of what I'm going to do with him. It's so crazy.

PS: A few weeks ago a dear friend, who comes to my house very often and knows him since he came to me with 3 months, told my that she noticed he seemded "sad". I started to pay attention to that. When we are outside he seems to be the same, as he runs and catches the ball, but inside the house I notice him very, very quiet. Does not move, or play. He just lays down in his bed. When I came from work, he doesn't come to the door anymore. Could it be related?


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

And thanks everyone for the responses, and kindness. I finally found a place to talk about this without being judged. 
As soon as I have the results, I'll be posting.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, it sounds like it is all related. Please let the vet know all of it.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

MPBSilva said:


> PS: A few weeks ago a dear friend, who comes to my house very often and knows him since he came to me with 3 months, told my that she noticed he seemded "sad". I started to pay attention to that. When we are outside he seems to be the same, as he runs and catches the ball, but inside the house I notice him very, very quiet. Does not move, or play. He just lays down in his bed. When I came from work, he doesn't come to the door anymore. Could it be related?


I've always seen this behavior in ill dogs. This definitely sounds like a dog who is ill. I wish the very, very best for your dog. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I concur. Have his thyroid checked. With the itchiness and behavioral change that would be my first thought. 

Good luck, and since no one had said it, pictures are a requirement!!


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> Good luck, and since no one had said it, pictures are a requirement!!


Oh, I didn't know. Here he is:


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

In case the pics are not visible:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/61uvhp1rhs4o8kk/Screenshot_2015-10-18-22-08-53.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/61uvhp1rhs4o8kk/Screenshot_2015-10-18-22-08-53.jpg?dl=0

I'm at work so I have to share the dropbox links, I hope you can see them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Does he take heartworm medicine? You say he has taken immodium in the past, how recent? Has he ever been tested for MDR1? Certain drugs(immodium is one of them) can build up and cause neurological issues.


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

llombardo said:


> Does he take heartworm medicine? You say he has taken immodium in the past, how recent? Has he ever been tested for MDR1? Certain drugs(immodium is one of them) can build up and cause neurological issues.



He took it back in March/April, not the exact same day he attacked my sister but close, and then he took it again 2 months later. No heartworm medicine, and has not been tested for MDR1.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He is a beautiful boy. Let us know what ails him when you find out. Lets hope we can get this thing figured out for him.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

He is handsome. I hope you get an answer from your vet.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

He's very handsome.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

MPBSilva said:


> I believe the vet wants to do the ultrasound to check the testicle situation, yes. She says that once it never came down, it could develop into a tumor and create metastasis.
> I should ask for an ultrasound to the adrenal glands, as well? Plus the complete bloodwork?
> 
> *There were the annual vaccines, yes. He takes them every year. No supplements, but I remember he had a severe episode of diarrhea. But he sometimes has it and, as always, the vet told me to give him Imodium.*
> ...





llombardo said:


> Does he take heartworm medicine? You say *he has taken immodium in the past*, how recent? Has he ever been tested for MDR1? Certain drugs(immodium is one of them) can build up and cause neurological issues.





MPBSilva said:


> *He took it back in March/April, not the exact same day he attacked my sister but close,* and then he took it again 2 months later. No heartworm medicine, and has not been tested for MDR1.


I think we're getting somewhere.
Please don't ever give him Immodium again.
Does your country vaccinate against rabies? Australia doesn't.

Vaccines are for life. Do not vaccinate your dog for anything other then rabies and only if req'd by law.

This could be a MDR1 drug reaction and could also be a rabies (vaccine) "miasim"


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

How To Treat the Rabies Miasm - Certified Veterinary Homeopath Dr. Jeff Feinman, Holistic and Natural Treatments for Your Pet

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/rabies-miasm-in-dogs/


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

In the United States, Washington State University has done extensive research on MDR1 and does testing for it.

Here is a link with more info. I see that you are in Portugal. I had my dog tested just to be sure (He did not have it.) I had a blood test taken which cost US$200 and sent to WSU. There is a cheaper test that is mentioned on this website.

I can not get the link to work. "Washington State University MDR1 gene testing" will get you to the info.


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

GatorBytes said:


> I think we're getting somewhere.
> Please don't ever give him Immodium again.
> Does your country vaccinate against rabies? Australia doesn't.


Yes, by law I have to vaccinate him against rabies, but the rest of annual vaccines he takes are just "doctor advised". 

He had a another episode of diarrhea last night. He didn't manage to wait for me to come home and it was pretty bad. This morning he seems very lethargic. We'll get to the vet in a couple of hours, and I will discuss with her all the topics that you have been helping me with.

I'll be posting soon. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MPBSilva said:


> Yes, by law I have to vaccinate him against rabies, but the rest of annual vaccines he takes are just "doctor advised".
> 
> He had a another episode of diarrhea last night. He didn't manage to wait for me to come home and it was pretty bad. This morning he seems very lethargic. We'll get to the vet in a couple of hours, and I will discuss with her all the topics that you have been helping me with.
> 
> I'll be posting soon. Hope you all have a good day.


Do not give immodium until you know about the mdr1.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Tho I would not give him immodium, the mdr1 would be last on my list of things maybe going on..It does sound medical, especially since this just started occuring, he's 7 years old, and he's growling at YOU, his human!!! It sounds like he's in pain of some sort, maybe having to do with the un dropped testicles, or brain issue..

I hope you can get a good diagnosis and he's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Do not give immodium until you know about the mdr1.


Do not give Imodium ever.

Activated charcoal is excellent for bad bellies and also binds with toxins/poisons and removes from the body

Be weary of the vet putting you off of MDR1 testing. If they could be worried about liability for advising to use Imodium.

Don't accept the let's see what these other tests find first approach 

The MDR1 test is a cheek swab. If in U.S. it's around 75$. I'm sure there must be testing there at veterinary teaching hospital.

Google it so you can advise vet in advance


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

So we went to the vet today, and this is what the doc find out:

-	Light fever (40’C, she said it should be under 39’C)
-	He had lost a lot of weight. He’s now 33kgs, for a dog who used to weight around 44-46kgs.
-	He doesn’t support correctly his back paws; she ran a series of tests and said it could be a beginning of Hip Dysplasia.
-	As for the itching, she said he has a severe reaction due the bite of the fleas (he did have various injuries, from his own biting and scratching), and that he’s allergic to them. She said that in this kind of cases, the anti-flea collar I usually put on him is useless. She applied a liquid from a small tube, directly into the skin;
- The bloodwork (without thyroid) came out good, with a little alteration on his white blood cells;
-	Liver and kidneys are good;
-	He has a mass right at the base of his penis (she didn't say "tumor", but, well... I don't know what to think. It's huge, and I thought it was one of his testicles);
-	The ultrasound showed that his 2 testicles are intra-abdominal. One of them has more than 4cm, and the vet said we have to remove it right way. She said it could perfectly explain the sudden aggression, because of the increase of the testosterone levels. She said that when the dog has his testicles intra-abdominal, they usually have no more than 1cm. 

She did not ran the thyroid test, and scheduled the surgery to next Thursday, when he will also do x-ray to head and hips.

Should I let her do the surgery right away?


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

Poor pup! I'm so glad for him that you got him checked out. I am no expert but I think it is important to get the surgery done right away. Good luck to you and Dollar.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yes. Do the surgery. But it sounds like all those things combined could easily be the cause of the aggression. Good luck


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Most certainly do the surgery!

Did she find fleas or flea dirt? or did she just do the pesticide drops (speculating). That's always the first go to.

Over vaccinating is more likely the cause of the itching.


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

She did found fleas. Not many, but yes. And flea dirt, also yes. He also has a lot of small "snowflakes", like dandruff or something?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Is she going to check out the mass also?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, I would probably go ahead with the surgery and have her check out the mass as well. Good luck. Also, did she do x-rays for the dog's hips? She should do them while he is under. We need to know if this is spondylosis, spondylitis, hip dysplasia, or DM. I almost think HD is what we are hoping for. But not holding the feet right is often indicative of something pushing on the spinal column, and this could be DM, or spondylosis or spondylitis, or a tumor. 

I am sorry, there seems to be something serious going on, maybe more than one thing. The loss of weight/amount lost is also indicative of something more serious. I wish you did get the thyroid testing. Also EPI and vitamin testing. But it sounds like you already have a number of issues to get you closer to a diagnosis or maybe more than one.


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

She is going to take out both intra-abdominal testicles and penis (and the mass). I did ask her for the thyroid test, talked about MDR1 and the immodium he took in the past, but she told me it would be better to fix right now whatever we may find, let him recover from surgery and then try to find something else. I believe she was truly worried about whatever she saw in the ultrasound.
He will do x-ray to hips under anesthesia. She said it would be too difficult to do the exam with him so stressed and agitated (4 people holding him, just to do the ultrasound, and he wouldn't stop moving)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with your vet at this point. Please let us know how he does, praying for a good outcome


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with your vet at this point. Please let us know how he does, praying for a good outcome


Thank you so much for your prayers. 
He had another episode of diarrhea this morning, and the vet put him on antibiotics. Also, the surgery was postponed until his poop situation is stabilized (it should take a week, she said). I'll be posting.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I will add Dollar to my prayers.


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi again!
So, Dollar had the surgery this morning. The vet already called, it went well  I'll be picking him up in a couple of hours.
Oh, and the x-ray showed that he has, in fact, hip dysplasia...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Retained testicals can be very uncomfortable for a dog. Glad his surgery went well and hope his health problems are resolved and also that this fixes his "attitude".


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for the update. Sending continued prayers for you and your boy.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope his recovery is swift.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I hope your guy feels better soon.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad the surgery went well, hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh my you have been threw allot!!!  Just want to say how special you are for taking such exceptional care of Dollar!I pray for a great recovery for him and hope to hear of good times to come!!! Leave the past behind you and focus on great times with your boy


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Great news! Hope he feels better by and by.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I wish more owners took the time to do what you did, MPBSilva, for Dollar: seeing the changes in your dog and thinking carefully about his overall well being and health before suddenly deciding he'd "turned bad" and either needed heavy-handed training or rehoming. You're a good owner, and Dollar's very lucky you had his back and went looking to find the underlying medical problem.


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello again. 
Thank you all so much for your support. I think Dollar would want to thank you too, if he could. We are very grateful to have found this forum.

So, Mr. Dollar here is recovering very well, doesn’t seem to be in pain, is taking is medication every 12 hours and is already starting to act like his usual silly self, eh eh  The vet will check on him and remove the stitches tomorrow. 
He's not muzzled anymore, since the growling and grumpiness have incredibly decreased (thank you God!), which is an important improvement and makes me a lot less stressed...

I'll be posting. Have a good week.

Hugs from Lisbon!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Great news! We are all so glad!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wahoo! I am glad that Dollar is recovering well and that his behaviors are going back to normal. Great news :-D


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome! Glad to hear he is improving!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK! Sounds like the surgery fixed his attitude, too.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello eveyone!

Mr. Dollar sends you hugs and kisses! 

We were out today, enjoying the morning sun: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9audctbqzj0fypf/IMG_20151106_095700.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h8f539cdvd8wzph/IMG_20151108_103152.jpg?dl=0

Everything seems to be going well. He growled a little the other day, when I was petting him, nothing serious. I told him ‘no’, firmly, and he stopped. But it made me think that this is not over (and my heart started beating really fast, especially because he's not muzzled anymore). 
I'm thinking as soon as he's 100% fit I'll look for a good school to help me re-connect with him. This whole situation with him being aggressive was going on for so long and I've feared him so much... it kind of made me more tensed around him, and I don't want to keep feeling frightened. But I need a school or someone with a positive approach, because he's not a bad dog and I don’t like when people get aggressive with dogs. We just need to “calibrate” and re-gain some trust. Do you have any suggestions? I am thinking correctly about this?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

It makes sense to me, any reservations he perceives coming from you may trigger the growling, you're on the right path imop.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Just a thought that Dollar may still have some lingering soreness from the surgery since it is still fairly recent...


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

That's really good news and I'm sure with continued work you and Dollar will reconnect and be able to have a wonderful relationship. Thank you for not giving up on him and his pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Yep*



wyominggrandma said:


> Sounds medical........ Glad you are going to a vet for proper workup. Do that first, find out what if anything is going on with him medically. That is first step.


Agreed. Seems he's in pain.

Time for the vet.

Best,

LF


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Dominance*

Dog growls at me or anyone or anything without command and it don't matter the reason he gets immediately physically charged by me.

It don't happen that often afterwards.

Best,

LF


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

glad dollar is on the road to recovery from the surgery. sorry to hear that he is still growling at you. perhaps the others will chime in with good advice. I would be calling trainers that work with german shepherds and start as soon as those stitches heal. good luck to you and dollar


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Is Dollar on any pain medication? Just wondering, because after my dog had surgery, she was on pain meds. I don't recall which one, but she did growl at us, while on them. She was completely loopy and it was the only time, in her entire life, I had ever heard her growl. I stopped the meds. immediately.

I hope you find answers and Dollar returns to his normal self, as he heals. Please keep us posted.


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

I had to rush to the vet again this morning, the stiches are good but both the diarrhea and the fever are back. He is taking pain medication and now more antibiotics… 
About the growling (it was a one time thing and he wasn’t aggressive, I just felt he was growling because I had my hand on him and I could feel that “vibration” he makes. And that, for a dog that a month later was showing me his teeth, was really nothing), she said that for sure it won’t be bad for us to find some time to re-connect, but she also said I was being a little hasty and that I should first make sure there’s is no pain and he’s 100% fit. She also said that the one intra-abdominal testicle she removed was really big and that I should wait a month to see his hormonal levels (testosterone especially) to get back to normal. 
What a nightmare…


----------



## Jameson23 (Oct 27, 2015)

You poor pup, I just read the whole thread after being linked to it !! 

Glad to hear Dollar is on road to recovery ! i will be following, you sound like a great owner !!


----------



## MPBSilva (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi everyone!
Just wanted to say thay Mr. Dollar is fully recovered. We had the diarrhea controlled, the suture healed just fine. And, so important, no growling! I have no words to express how happy it makes me feel to have my silly dog coming to the door when I come home, and to have him resting his enormous head on my lap when he wants be petted. A happy dog and a happy owner again  We are back to our normal routine.

Thanks again to everyone who found time to read my posts and help me.

PS: And, if you are reading this thread for the first time and you find yourself in this kind of trouble with your dog: yes, take it to the vet asap.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Very good news


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome! Glad everything has returned to normal.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Wonderful ending to a difficult story. You deserve a lot of praise too for sticking with Mr. Dollar, figuring it out and taking care of it. Enjoy enjoy!


----------



## ArrArr (Nov 25, 2015)

Glad hear Dollar is back to his usual self. This thread serves as a good reminder for other owners out here; pets don't just suddenly turn aggressive.

Your story sounds similar to one of my family pets who passed recently.
~5 years she suddenly started becoming aggressive, growling when we petted her, not letting people near her.

Turned out she had several large malignant tumors, including one in her brain. 
She was sadly too far gone for any help and she had to be put down ~2 years later.


----------

